# Bamboo Shrimp lost claw...



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

I just bought a rather large Bamboo shrimp from petco. When I let him out, I noticed one of his front claws was gone... will this grow back?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Bamboo shrimp are filter shrimp and they don't have "claws". They have a modified pair of front "legs" that are equipped with filters. Are you sure you have bamboo shrimp?


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

if it has claws then sure, it will grow back.


----------

